

E-learning is dead ? - niclupien
http://blog.ticavie-tree.com/2011/10/08/e-learning-is-dead/

======
jinushaun
Flagged as a marketing blog post. The company makes e-learning software.

As for e-learning being, I and thousands others signed up for the online
Stanford courses, which start on Monday. We'll see…

~~~
niclupien
This wasn't our goal. We have been creating elearning materials for teachers,
not softwares. This is our first software project and it's open source
(<https://github.com/niclupien/ticavie-tree>).

I posted here to find people interested in our project not to find customers.

